

Ask HN: Any possibilities of a career in proprietary trading remotely? - st4lz

I traded US stocks in a proprietary trading firm during my studies. It didn't interfere with my classes, because US Exchanges operates in the afternoon my local time.<p>I did day trading on US Equity market as an independent contractor. After about a year I learned a little python and built a model which automatically sends orders and gives positions. It's rather a concept than successful algorithm yet, it needs far more testing.<p>Now I graduated and had to quit my job. I have summaries of my trading from December 2008 till March 2010, with quite stable profits.<p>Is it possible to continue what I did earlier through the internet? Do you know some proprietary trading firms hiring outside US? What do they require? What conditions do they offer? I'm curious your advice.<p>I live in a south of Poland.
======
jakarta
Why not raise capital and start your own fund if you have the track record
already?

~~~
st4lz
I have no knowledge of raising capital and managing a fund. I don't think I
could operate on that large scale yet, just want to concentrate simply on
trading, with money provided.

~~~
jakarta
I think it's going to be tough to work remotely in that capacity. Most funds
do allow that -- but only if you have worked for them for a period of time and
have really proven yourself.

If Poland does not have many funds you ought to consider moving to somewhere
that does (maybe you could apply to one of the graduate degree quant
finance/financial engineering programs?)

Or, if this is the work that you love and are good at - consider trying to
raise capital. There's not much to know. Most people tap friends and family
for the initial capital and give it a go. There are plenty of great traders
that started with little more than a small sum of capital and a tiny room to
work out of.

